# Is practising guitar with a companion(s) better than practising guitar alone??



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

Just wondering if it is more important to have a guitar companion practising together regularly than just practising guitar alone?
What do you think??


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

tennisplayer said:


> Just wondering if it is important to have a guitar companion practising together regularly than just practising guitar alone?
> What do you think??


It's not practising then it's a jam.. unless you are putting a duo together. :smile:

Depends where your at really. Playing with others is a great inspiration.You can trade pointers, learn how to interact with other people musically etc. Strongly encouraged. 

But your gonna bore the heck out somebody else if ya use that time to practice your scales and stuff. 

Keep at it. Hope you figure out the lesson thing. There are lots of folks from Calgary to help you out.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Practicing with a partner can be very frustrating when one or the other can't keep up.

If the music suits a duo arrangement, after both players know their parts well, then it makes sense to have a playing companion. Nowadays, that other player can be yourself if you have recording or looping ability. 

Is it important? No. What's important is to practice daily (2 or 3 times if possible), including warm-ups, scales, and exercises while using a metronome or other time keeper. After you have isolated problem areas of technique, problematic musical passages etc, and played them over and over, you will eventually need to play your pieces from beginning to end without pause, performance style, being mindful of pitch, rhythm, tempo, and dynamics.

A good instructor will be able to play along with you when necessary, and when you're ready.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have jam sessions, where I usually exceed my abilities in comparison to if I was just rocking out at home. I don't practise too often.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Budda said:


> I have jam sessions, where I usually exceed my abilities in comparison to if I was just rocking out at home. I don't practise too often.


True, but to put my post in perspective, I don't consider jamming to be practice for the purposes of this thread. It can be practice of course, but I was referring to the kind of practice required of beginner, pre-jam abilities.

Fwiw.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Davidr8 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a newbie; 1 yr of semi-serious effort, far from the 10,000 hrs Malcom Gladwell and others have said is the number necessary for mastery.

That said I take a 1 hr lesson once per week, some theory and then work out the basics of a song or pick up from the same song from last week. My brother is an excellent player and we happen to share a lot of the same musical tastes. I find playing with him a huge help; somethng about just "jamming" that seems to make it all come together for me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jamming can be a good learning experience, and so can working on a duet.

And it can be fun to play with someone else.

But is it better?

It can be and it can be worse.

I think a variety of practicing and playing experiences is beneficial.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Good advice here. I've been playing a few years, always with formal lessons/instructions, but I only every play, by myself. I know that jamming with someone else would be helpful, but don't know where to begin. The only buddy of mine who plays lives a few hours away, and we have only been able to play together a few times. It is always very helpful, as he's better than me, but I'd like to have a regular buddy to jam with.

How does one go about finding someone to play with? I know there are lots of players here on the forum, but how can you know if the ability levels and musical interests will align. It's worse than internet dating!!

How did you guys go about finding folks to play with when you started out? And keep in mind, I'm not in school, which would be helpful. I'm a 36-year old who has a job, family, life, etc.

--- D


----------

